

Children need to be bored, so I'm smashing the Wii - anuleczka
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/comment/columnists/nigelfarndale/6890370/Children-need-to-be-bored-so-Im-smashing-the-Wii.html

======
rcfox
(Commenting didn't seem to want to work on the site, so I'll comment here.)

Don't blame video games for discouraging reading; blame yourselves for getting
the wrong video games. I grew up on Final Fantasy, Dragon Warrior,
Civilization, etc. These involved massive amounts of reading, all of which was
fun because it let me discover worlds that I was able to interact with.

~~~
Psyonic
You can't force them to play those games; they want to play the games their
friends are playing... basically guitar hero

